# Clyindrical or round tanks?



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anyone know where to buy round or tube-shaped tanks? (tubes ideally). Looking for something small, under 10g. Maybe a complete system. 

I know "Biorbs" and "Bioubes" are out there but I think they are acrylic and I really do prefer glass. Everything I google seems to be acrylic?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

*bump*
Still looking.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

PetSmart 
Fish Tank & Fish Aquariums for Sale | PetSmart


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Theres a 5 gallon garfield one on craigslist... I used to have the same tank when I was a kid lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the petsmart link arash, I'll take a look next time I'm near one. 


foxtail, thank you but I'm looking for something simpler


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Fluval View Aquarium - Fish - Boutique - PetSmart
This would be cool too, I wonder if it is glass or acrylic?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

3.96g only though.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> 3.96g only though.


That's ok actually, I'm looking for a nano (for shrimp) wonder if the filter would be too powerful? don't want to suck the little guys up.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Biocubes are actually glass, they come in a 12 gallon size, and one larger, 18 I think.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

mollyb said:


> Biocubes are actually glass, they come in a 12 gallon size, and one larger, 18 I think.


Thanks Molly  I have an 8g Bio Cube and it's square, I have seen "Biube" tall cylindrical tanks on the internet but they are not made by Oceanic like the bio cubes, and I tyhink they are probably not glass, they would be what I was looking for if they were glass though.

A pic:


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Still on the lookout, not much to shop for here on the coast but I hope to get to Vancouver soon... Even a small Hexagon tank would be ok (glass)


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Used to have a small 10g hex from petsmart. It was glass and actually quite nice. I've since sold it and upgraded to a 30 hex glass. Silver on here may be selling his 30 hex glass soon. Maybe pm him


----------

